# Oblivion ist erschienen. Ihre Prognose: Gothic 3 wird...



## Administrator (12. April 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2006)

Sinn? Wie will man das jetzt schon wissen? Und wenn vielleicht am Ende 60% glauben G3 wird viel besser ist dadurch doch gar nix gesagt.


----------



## olstyle (12. April 2006)

...anders.
Auch wen sie beide aus dem gleichem Genre kommen sind sie nicht so einfach zu vergleichen.


----------



## doceddy (12. April 2006)

sind ja nur erwartungen der spieler.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sinn? Wie will man das jetzt schon wissen? Und wenn vielleicht am Ende 60% glauben G3 wird viel besser ist dadurch doch gar nix gesagt.




doch: der hersteller weiß, dass er mehr/weniger webrung machen muss


----------



## Lord_Rancor (12. April 2006)

Ihre Prognose: Der nächste PCG-Quickpoll wird....

... noch sinnloser und   wie dieser.

... genau so nutzlos und aussagebefreit wie dieser. 

... mal wieder interesant und sinnvoll.

... die PCG-Quickpolls interessieren mich nicht mehr, sind eh immer voll Möhre. 

... keine Ahnung/ Weiß nicht.


----------



## Killtech (12. April 2006)

Meine Kristallkugel ist gerade beim Polieren... 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Solon25 (12. April 2006)

Killtech am 12.04.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kristallkugel ist gerade beim Polieren...
> 
> MfG, Killtech





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm meine, die ist irgendwie stumm...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2006)

Was soll denn dieser Vergleich bitteschön? Im Forum gibt es doch schon genug Gothic 3 vs. Oblivion Gebashe...... Ich finde diese Vergleiche immer total unsinnig und das erinnert mich immer an irgendwelches Fanboy-Geblubbere. Sollte Gothic 3 auch gut werden, dann werden sich echte Rollenspielfans eh beide Spiele holen. Außerdem kann man beide Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen. Es sind zwar beides Rollenspiele, unterscheiden sich aber gewaltig voneinander. 

_BTW:_ Ich hoffe vor allem das sie bei Gothic 3 keinen Kopierschutz a la Starforce verwenden werden. Das ist immer noch die größte Angst die ich hab.


----------



## ziegenbock (12. April 2006)

... später erscheinen als oblivion.


----------



## mara-jade (13. April 2006)

... hoffentlich nicht so schlecht wie Oblivion


----------



## Gajeza (13. April 2006)

mara-jade am 13.04.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ... hoffentlich nicht so schlecht wie Oblivion



Warum schlecht? Oblivion kann man nicht gut finden, aber schlecht schlecht nennen!


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2006)

Killtech am 12.04.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kristallkugel ist gerade beim Polieren...
> 
> MfG, Killtech




ich geh mal zu gunsten von Justin Stolzeberg (oder wer auch imemr sowas mahct) aus und sag eifnahc mal, hier wird nach den erwartungen des spielers gefrgat ...ganz klar 

[x] mindestens genausogut 

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die typen (wer auch imemr das entwickelt) sich soviel zeit läst und dabei riskiert ein vollkommenes Sche%&§ spiel auf den Markt zu bringen ...aber Spieltechnisch aufjedenfall [x] anders


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. April 2006)

... blauer.

*Korrelation*


----------



## annon11 (20. April 2006)

Oblivion ist ein gutes Spiel aber ich glaube ich eher der Gothic Typ.Oblivion fesselt mich nicht so,wie es zB Gothic 1, 2+Addon und den Mods getan haben.


----------



## mara-jade (21. April 2006)

Gajeza am 13.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schlecht? Oblivion kann man nicht gut finden, aber schlecht schlecht nennen!



Die deutsche Version von Oblivion ist meiner Meinung nach reine Verarschung des zahlenden Kunden, man hätte zumindest erwarten können, dass die Übersetzungen der Texte nicht von einem Tool übernommen werden ...
Deshalb ist die Bezeichnung "schlecht" durchaus angebracht.


----------



## babajager (22. April 2006)

SYSTEM am 12.04.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Was ist das denn Bitte für ne Blöde Umftrage ? Seit wann lassen sich mit Screenshots schlüsse über Spielbarkeit, Quest´s, Steuerung, Spielablauf etc,etc Stellen ? Ich Persöhnlich habe Weis nicht/Keine Angabe angeklickt weil man es eben nicht Sagen kann, OK die Grafik kann man beurteilen aber wie es nun wirklich dann im Spiel aussieht kann man auch nicht Sehen. Zb. Weitsicht, aufpoppen von Elementen Oblivion ist das beste Beispiel.

Realistischer ist die Grafik von Gothic 3, aber ist sie so Automatisch auch Besser ??


----------



## klinsmann (25. April 2006)

SYSTEM am 12.04.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Also ich finde was angekündigt wurde von Gothic 3 zeigt ganz sicher das es ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen geben wird


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. April 2006)

klinsmann am 25.04.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde was angekündigt wurde von Gothic 3 zeigt ganz sicher das es ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen geben wird


Wozu ein Rennen?


----------



## rider8 (17. August 2006)

Lord_Rancor am 12.04.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Prognose: Der nächste PCG-Quickpoll wird....
> 
> ... noch sinnloser und   wie dieser.
> 
> ...




... noch sinnloser und   wie dieser.

x  genau so nutzlos und aussagebefreit wie dieser. 

... mal wieder interesant und sinnvoll.

... die PCG-Quickpolls interessieren mich nicht mehr, sind eh immer voll Möhre.

Naja....eigentlich kann man das noch ned sagen, aber ich weiss, das so 90% immer wieder gleiche fragen vllt. anders gestellt kommen^^


----------

